# Representing Detroit...



## caarhy.n.lascio (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey all I'm new here, I've been looking for a resource such as this for awhile now and am very excited to dive into these forums.  I'm a short story and poetry writer, also I'm in the process of the first draft of a novell, I'll be posting chapters for review rather soon. I like to think that I have a different writing style from most people my writing heros are Hunter S Thompson, John Lennon, Lao Tzu, Sun Tzu, Baltasar Gracian & many more.  Look forward to interacting with all of you!

~Caarhy N La'Scio


----------



## Shinn (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Caarhy 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Caarhy. Glad you joined us. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi therre, and welcome to the forum, Caarhy!


Nickie


----------

